
Facebook Turns 1,500 Users Into Spanish Translation Slaves - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/07/facebook-turns-1500-users-into-spanish-translation-slaves/
======
tlrobinson
What happens when some rogue user decides it would be funny to "accidentally"
translate something incorrectly...

I suppose they could cross check submissions with each other, and pick the
ones that match most.

This reminds me of this "human computation" lecture:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143>

